# Forester Warranty



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with Forester warranty. My groups opened slightly on my new Cooper 6.5X284, and I have been trying to figure out what was going on. Today I discovered that with my Redding dies I have .001 bullet runout, but when I size with the Forester I have .004 bullet runout. If I try to correct it with the Hornady bullet concentric gauge it gets worse. It gets worse because it is not neck thickness that is inconsistent, but the Forester die that is offsetting the entire neck. So, has anyone had experience with these guys and how good are they about correcting faulty equipment?

Groups are two to three times as big with the Forester Benchrest dies as they are with the plain Jane Reddings.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have not personally but have heard they are pretty stand up guys there. Let us know how it turns out when i get the ok from the boss i am going to try a forester seater.


----------

